# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Arty épagneul breton 5 ans problèmes neurologiques vite une

## nathalie 34

Arty
Né le 11/11/2003
Médaille 64569
Id. 250269602519829

Arty est un épagneul de 5 ans qui a du faire un AVC et donc a des sequelles neurologiques. Il a une démarche particulière, un peu comme les chevaux en représentation, il lève les pattes avants droites pour marcher.
Il a un regard un peu vide aussi.
C'est un chien très gentil qui se dirige très bien, est sociable il vit en cour avec d'autres chiens.
Il a été vu par un véto qui dit qu'il peut tout à fait vivre comme cela et il ne souffre pas. Il n'y aura pas d'examens appronfondi ( coût trop important pour le refuge)
Au refuge il y a près de 250 chiens alors imaginez qu'Arty a très peu de chance de trouver une famille. C'est pourquoi je fais appel à rescue pour lui trouver une famille qui l'acceptera comme il est.
Il peut avoir un traitement : le candi****** la boite de 72 comprimés coûte 32 auros et il lui en faut 2 par jour. Ce qui revient assez cher.Mais le véto a dit qu'il pouvait vivre sans.







Frais d'adoption : un don de minimum 50 euros

Vacciné et identifié

On peut diffuser

Adoptable partout en france

Covoiturage OK

Contactez moi par Mp ou [email=Richtmon@free.fr:36p3x6uv]Richtmon@free.fr[/email:36p3x6uv]

ou -Contactez [email=annick.teurquetil@free.fr:36p3x6uv]annick.teurquetil@free.fr[/email:36p3x6uv] 04 67 78 29 12



*NE LAISSER PAS ARTY FINIR SA VIE AU REFUGE? PERSONNE NE VOUDRA DE LUI, IL Y A PLUSIEURS EPAGNEUL AU REFUGE, PLUS JEUNE, ET SURTOUT PAS MALADE*

----------


## papillon60000

Dans quel département est-il ?

----------


## nathalie 34

Il est dans l'hérault mais on peut voir pour un covoiturage

----------


## florence94

quelles nouvelles pour le petit?

----------


## neigeoune

Arty est au refuge.
Vivement qes bons maîtres pour lui.

----------


## nathalie 34

Arty est en effet toujours au refuge, il est passé en cour avec Rodin un vieux labrador de 10 ans, une autre épagneul et 2 autres compagnons.

Il ya plusieurs épagneuls au refuge alors dès qu'on dit qu'il a un soucis neurologique les visiteurs se tournent  vers d'autres malheureusement.

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nathalie 34

Voila le SOS pour Arty un chien presque comme les autres 


          Médaille 64569  - Id. 250269602519829
      Mâle - Epagneul breton - Environ 5 ans

« Pourquoi suis-je en SOS? Je suis un bel épagneul breton de 5 ans  et même en me regardant avec insistance, personne ne peut deviner ma différence. Pourtant je ne suis pas un chien tout à fait comme les autres. Je souffre dun petit problème neurologique, peut-être dû à un accident vasculaire cérébral. Oui dit comme ça, ça fait peur ! Mais ne soyez pas inquiet, je suis gai, vif et joueur comme tous les épagneuls, jai simplement une démarche un peu différente des autres chiens. Je marche avec les pattes antérieures un peu levées, vous savez un peu comme les chevaux !! Jai aussi un regard particulier, mais je me dirige très bien et je ne suis pas le dernier pour avancer pendant la balade. La concurrence est rude au refuge surtout en cette période de fin de chasse Je ne suis pas le seul épagneul breton alors évidemment dès quon parle de mon soucis les visiteurs se détournent.  Pourtant jai beaucoup damour à apporter à une famille, je ne veux pas croire que je vais continuer ma vie au refuge entre 4 grilles avec une balade de temps en temps. On ne le répétera jamais assez, mais les épagneuls sont des chiens de compagnie merveilleux. Affectueux, fidèle et joueur. Jai beaucoup damour à donner et à recevoir. Si vous avez déjà un compagnon, pas de soucis je suis très sociable et partagerai les câlins sans rechigner. Sil vous plait, ne vous arrêtez pas à mon handicap qui nen est finalement pas un pour moi .Regardez moi pour ce que je suis : un chien gentil. Je croque la vie comme tous mes copains de galère. Ne me laissez pas  faire ma vie au refuge juste parce  que je ne suis  pas tout à fait comme les autres. Je vous attends, je vous espère »

n'hésitez pas à diffuser..... merci pour lui

----------


## suzie75

ARTY est un délicieux petit chien, les bénévoles qui le promènent l'adorent. Il trottine très bien, son handicap n'est pas bien lourd. 
  ::

----------


## neigeoune

> Voila le SOS pour Arty un chien presque comme les autres 
> 
> 
>           Médaille 64569  - Id. 250269602519829
>       Mâle - Epagneul breton - Environ 5 ans
> 
> « Pourquoi suis-je en SOS? Je suis un bel épagneul breton de 5 ans  et même en me regardant avec insistance, personne ne peut deviner ma différence. Pourtant je ne suis pas un chien tout à fait comme les autres. Je souffre dun petit problème neurologique, peut-être dû à un accident vasculaire cérébral. Oui dit comme ça, ça fait peur ! Mais ne soyez pas inquiet, je suis gai, vif et joueur comme tous les épagneuls, jai simplement une démarche un peu différente des autres chiens. Je marche avec les pattes antérieures un peu levées, vous savez un peu comme les chevaux !! Jai aussi un regard particulier, mais je me dirige très bien et je ne suis pas le dernier pour avancer pendant la balade. La concurrence est rude au refuge surtout en cette période de fin de chasse Je ne suis pas le seul épagneul breton alors évidemment dès quon parle de mon soucis les visiteurs se détournent.  Pourtant jai beaucoup damour à apporter à une famille, je ne veux pas croire que je vais continuer ma vie au refuge entre 4 grilles avec une balade de temps en temps. On ne le répétera jamais assez, mais les épagneuls sont des chiens de compagnie merveilleux. Affectueux, fidèle et joueur. Jai beaucoup damour à donner et à recevoir. Si vous avez déjà un compagnon, pas de soucis je suis très sociable et partagerai les câlins sans rechigner. Sil vous plait, ne vous arrêtez pas à mon handicap qui nen est finalement pas un pour moi .Regardez moi pour ce que je suis : un chien gentil. Je croque la vie comme tous mes copains de galère. Ne me laissez pas  faire ma vie au refuge juste parce  que je ne suis  pas tout à fait comme les autres. Je vous attends, je vous espère »
> 
> n'hésitez pas à diffuser..... merci pour lui


IL VOUS ATTEND VITE UNE FAMILLE.
PENSEZ A L'AMOUR QUI PEUT VOUS OFFRIR.
Moi même j'ai pris un épagneul agé et aveugle suite à un accident c'est un chien qui m'apporte que des joies et j'ai complétement oublier son handicape. Faîte comme vous comprendrez combien un chien pas comme les autres peut nous aimer et nous montrer que rien n'est insurmpontable.

----------


## nathalie 34

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sissi2804

:amour:  Tu es trop mignon   :amour4:  :amour4:  j'adore les épagneuls bretons

 ::   ::   ::   pour toi mon tout beau

----------


## vtecpowa

Il est superbe...

j'ai du mal a conprendre les personnes, qui se détournent juste pour le petit soucis qu'il a    ::  

Quelles conditions de vie lui faut t'il ? 

je demande au cas ou    ::

----------


## nathalie 34

C'est le coeur sérré que je vous annonce qu'Arty est décédé. Je pensais que c'était du à son handicap mais ce n'est pas le cas....Arty est malheureusement mort car le refuge est surchargé et Arty était en cour avec d'autres chiens.
Il a été retrouvé agonisant cette semaine un matin et n'a pas survécu à ses bléssures.
Pauvre loulou....il n'aura pas eu de chances. Je suis très triste car on avait des pistes pour lui.
Qu'il repose en paix.............  :adieu:  :adieu:  :adieu:  :adieu:

----------


## vtecpowa

> C'est le coeur sérré que je vous annonce qu'Arty est décédé. Je pensais que c'était du à son handicap mais ce n'est pas le cas....Arty est malheureusement mort car le refuge est surchargé et Arty était en cour avec d'autres chiens.
> Il a été retrouvé agonisant cette semaine un matin et n'a pas survécu à ses bléssures.
> Pauvre loulou....il n'aura pas eu de chances. Je suis très triste car on avait des pistes pour lui.
> Qu'il repose en paix.............  :adieu:  :adieu:  :adieu:  :adieu:


Moi qui tenais deja tenps a lui    :adieu:    je suis trop triste, de ne pas etre venu avant sur ce forum, pour pouvoir le sortir plus tot... je m'en veut quelque-par méme si je sais que c'est pas ma faute...

repose en paix mon beau Arty    ::

----------


## sissi2804

:kao7:  :kao7:  Tu me plaisais beaucoup à moi aussi petit Arty,je suis si triste que tu sois parti comme cela   :kao7:  :kao7: 
Paix à ton âme mon beau loulou

----------


## vidau fabienne

oh non pauvre loulou !comme la vie est injuste  t etais si mimi avec ton joli regard la bas a regarder si c etait encore loin le bonheur ! pour toi c etait trop loin! meme pas pu le toucher le sentir   ce soir  j allume ma petite bougie a coté de l ordi et de la photo de ma chochote ! pour vous et nos petits   ::    au paradis

----------


## caro.

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## anniec

::   ::   ::

----------


## ninie592003

::    repose en paix, soit heureux au pays de l'arc en ciel

----------


## klavak

pauvre Arty

une pensée pour toi !


et vtecpowa, s'il te plaît, ne te sens pas "responsable", je comprends ce que tu ressens, mais tu n'y es vraiment vraiment pour rien...

ce n'est pas juste qu'il soit mort !

klavak
*http://rescue.forumactif.com/profile...rofile&u=24578*

----------


## huet

Repose en paix beau loulou Arty!!!   ::  
Tu n'as pas pu te défendre, car certainement trop gentil......   ::  
Tu ne méritais pas une fin pareille.   ::   ::

----------


## Marie-christine

Oh Nathalie  quel dommage pour ce toutou - il m'avait interpellé je trouvais son regard si triste - courage Nathalie j'espère que ce genre d'accident n'arrive pas souvent......    Rouky est triste pour son copain

----------


## suzie75

La mauvaise nouvelle transmise par Marie Christine est donc bien vraie ! pauvre Arty, on se prenait à espérer pour lui ENFIN une bonne petite vie, et voilà, tout se termine dramatiquement. Trop triste ...

----------


## vtecpowa

> pauvre Arty
> 
> une pensée pour toi !
> 
> 
> et vtecpowa, s'il te plaît, ne te sens pas "responsable", je comprends ce que tu ressens, mais tu n'y es vraiment vraiment pour rien...
> 
> ce n'est pas juste qu'il soit mort !
> 
> ...


Je ne m'en veut pas, je sais que je n'ai pas a m'en vouloir, mais j'aurais sinplement du venir beaucoup plus tot...

Enfin voila...

Repose en paix Arty , peut etre que la haut tu trouvera le bonheur que tu n'a pas eu    ::

----------


## etosky

::   ::   ::

----------


## nathalie 34

Mardi après midi j'étais au refuge et je m'en veut car je n'ai même pas remarqué son absence. Beaucoup de chiens au refuge, près de 260 et le chiffre monte avec les beaux jours. Arty n'était pas tout a fait comme les autres et malheureusement en cour quand il y a une bagarre il y a l'effet de meute.
J'espère qu'il n'a pas trop souffert............Je suis si triste pour lui

----------


## topaz38

que ton ame repose en paix ptit arty   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Quelle fin horrible   ::  

Malheureusement les chiens sentent quand un autre est plus faible ou a un handicap. C'est peut-être ce qui a joué ici   ::  

Pauvre petit Arty, tu étais très attendrissant. Repose en paix petit coeur  :amour:

----------


## santig du

joli petit chien, je suis tellement désolé pour toi...

----------


## Virgin

Arty, ton regard m'avait terriblement marqué, un regard rempli d'âme, si lucide, tellement vrai.

Je ne sais comment expliquer de ressentir cela à travers des photos, mais tu m'as bouleversé par ton regard si doux et pénétrant, comme si tu savais toute chose...

Repose en paix cher ange...

----------


## santig du

bientôt un an, mais on ne t'a pas oublié...

----------


## vidau.fabienne

il avait ce regard vers l horizon qui attendait le bonheur , je te suis dans tes pensées pour lui    ::  
 ::   arty

----------


## Chinooka

Une grosse pensée pour toi petit Arty

----------


## nathalie 34

Arty est toujours dans nos coeur, il aurait tellement mérité de trouver une famille.

Même si il était un peu différent des autres, il avait cette joie de vivre et cette envie de se battre...Mais la loi du plus fort et l'effet de meute en cour lui ont oté la vie.

 :ange2:

----------


## corinnebergeron

Quelle mort ... pauvre chien. Il ne fait pas bon être différent.

----------


## denpasar

Idem je pense souvent a ce chien qui vraiment n'a pas eu de chance

----------


## Virgin

Moi aussi je pense souvent à toi Arty, même si je ne te connaissais pas et que jamais je n'ai pu lire de près dans la douce prunelle de tes yeux.

Je me joins à vous tous dans cette chaîne de pensées pour ce cher Arty parti de l'autre côté il y a presque un an maintenant.

----------


## santig du

un an... le paradis des epagneuls se remplit trop vite...

----------


## vidau.fabienne

::   je me joins a vous l an dernier j avais allumé une pte bougie pour arty demain je ferai de mame et j y associerai , ulysse sparrow et tous les autres 
 ::   arty

----------


## breton67

Fabienne moi qui aime tant les épagneuls je me joins a toi dans ton homage   pour tous ces petit pigaillous

----------


## denpasar

Je me joins également à vous

----------


## Marie-christine

Moi non plus je ne t'oublie pas Arty.

----------


## santig du

2 ans déjà gentil Arty...

----------


## vidau fabienne

merci de nous remonter ce post , il y a 2 ans je disais qu il avait le regard de celui qui se demande il est encore loin le bonheur ?? j espere qu il est en paix  et que son repos est doux  comme il le méritait  
 arty , et tout ceux partis depuis   mon gros est avec eux ,  némo

----------


## saphoshiba

rip petit   ARTY

----------


## chantal59

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

:amour:   ::

----------


## breton67

::   ::    petit bonhomme de là haut donne un ti coup de patte a tous ces petits bretons en danger et dans les refuges ,toutes ces petites bouilles que si peu regardent    ::

----------


## nathalie 34

Arty reste dans nos coeur, j'aurais tellement aimé qu'il puisse connaitre le bonheur d'une famille. Le sort se sera acharné sur lui malheureusement.

----------


## santig du

3 ans... je ne t'ai jamais rencontré, mais impossible de d'oublier ton regard Arty, on voit bien que tu es la gentillesse incarnée...

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

repose en paix adorable petit breton, que c'est triste. ::

----------


## teddy82

:: Doux repos petit ange

----------


## santig du

> ARTY est un délicieux petit chien, les bénévoles qui le promènent l'adorent. Il trottine très bien, son handicap n'est pas bien lourd.


4 ans... on ne t'oublie pas gentil Arty au regard perdu dans le lointain , guettant le maitre à qui tu avais tant d'"amour à donner, mais que tu n'as pas pu rencontrer...

----------


## Marie-christine

Merci de ne pas oublier Arty, c'était un chien adorable, un de ces chiens que l'on n'oublie pas et qui reste dans nos cœurs.

----------


## Daysie433

quelle belle petite bouille aux yeux si tristes  ::  et quelle fin horrible, je viens de lire sa terrible histoire, repose en paix gentil Arty  ::

----------


## Oxo

Je découvre ton post le cœur gros Arty  :: 
Repose en paix petit père  :: 
Veille sur tes ange-gardiens!

----------


## breton67

merci Santig de nous rappeller ce petit breton au tendre regard 
sois heureux petit loup dans cet endroit ou parait il plus de barreaux , plus de d attente d un bonheur qui n est pas venu pour toi

----------


## santig du

5 ans... une pensée émue pour toi, j'ai toujours le cœur serré en relisant ton histoire et en regardant tes photos...

----------


## vieux-os

> Quelle fin horrible   
> 
> Malheureusement les chiens sentent quand un autre est plus faible ou a un handicap. C'est peut-être ce qui a joué ici   
> 
> Pauvre petit Arty, tu étais très attendrissant. Repose en paix petit coeur  :amour:


  c et ce que j allais dire on ne met jamais un chien seul avec un autre quand il y a  eu avc , car quand il fait une crise  ca stress les autres et du coup ensuite il y a effet de meute ....   je sais que  vous ne pouviez faire autrement malheureusement ......  repose en paix ptit père  ::   mon chagrin et profond...

----------


## breton67

::

----------


## jeanne marie

::  ::

----------


## France34

Comme VIEUX-OS , je pense que ce pauvre toutou n'aurait pas dù être en contact avec d'autres chiens susceptibles de devenir dangereux et j'espère que ce refuge en a tiré des leçons en évitant dorénavant cette situation à risques pour des chiens faibles . Pauvre ARTY ! ::

----------


## santig du

déjà 6 ans pauvre petit bonhomme...

----------


## Eric 92

Je découvre ce post. C'est horrible. je rejoins "vieux os". je sais que les refuges sont saturés; mais avec un chien qui présente de tels problèmes, une surveillance de prêt est recommandée. Pauvre Arty. Je te souhaite tout le bonheur là où ta petite âme erre, ton histoire me bouleverse.

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Repose en paix petite âme.

----------


## breton67

merci Sandig pour avoir unefois de plus pensé a ce triste anniversaire 
,a chaquefois c est la meme tristesse qui revient a cause de cette fin atroce 
repose en paix petit museau ,  la haut au milieu de tant d autres petites étoiles

----------


## santig du

::  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*pensées émues pour toi bel Arty, parti d'une façon terrible*  :: 
*personne ne t'oublie malgré les années qui passent 
doux repos petit ange*

----------


## teddy82

Douces pensées a toi tendre Arty

----------


## santig du

gentil Arty, j'espère que tu étais là pour accueillir ma petite Agathe...

----------


## GADYNETTE

je prends connaissance de la fiche de ce bel ARTY....tellement triste........................je partage votre peine Santig...oui, ARTY est là pour accueillir votre "perle AGATHE".

----------


## Lapin masqué

Arty notre joli museau ::  pas de doute tu es au paradis... Pour tous les petits amours que nous hésitons à accueillir dans nos vies, pour cette raison-ci, pour cette raison-là, et pourquoi pas demain, et plus tard, et jamais... Et un jour ils s'en vont. Et nous on reste là. Et on s'en mord les doigts... ::

----------


## santig du

merci Gadynette...

----------

